# Dandelion Salve



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

We went out and picked a bunch of dandelion flowers and I have them drying right now for salve. Has anyone made it and does it work well? It is supposed to help with sore muscles and dry rough skin.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

No I haven't but after your post and doing a search, I'm on it like a duck on a june bug...looks like this is a good one for the medicine cabinet. Thanks!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the dandelions soaking in oil and will heat it tomorrow to speak things up a little. I hope it works as well as people say.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I just infused oil with dandelions yesterday for this exact same thing! I would love to compare notes once we're finished.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I love how the word speed was correct to speak on my tablet! I am letting the flowers sit in the oil until Saturday and then making the salve. The oil looks quite yellow so I hope that heating it did the trick. I'll let you know how it turns out! If it works we will be out picking more.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it does work. I rubbed it on my upper arm after overdoing it and it seemed to help the muscles relax and stay that way for most of the day. I did have to reapply it after about 7 hours. I used it on my hands because they are extremely dry and they look great after on application. I figure it is worth it just for the dry, rough skin alone. I am planning to make another batch to put into storage.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

What type oil do you infuse it with?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

A-K-A said:


> What type oil do you infuse it with?


 I used olive oil and if you buy good quality olive oil the shelf life of the salve should be around 2 years if kept in proper conditions.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

NEfarmgirl said:


> I used olive oil and if you buy good quality olive oil the shelf life of the salve should be around 2 years if kept in proper conditions.


Your right about the better quality olive oil. The cheap stuff sours quickly. Makes good gun oil then or for leather care. For medicenes and bath works or cooking, it is too nasty.


----------



## A-K-A (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is another recipe shared at my other forum



http://www.hardcorehomesteading.com/index.php?topic=178.msg977;boardseen#new


----------



## m3acrehomestead (Mar 25, 2015)

Weird to see this as I just made the salve today..it feels like body butter that you buy from Bed Bath & Beyond..don't know yet if it stops aches pain yet.


----------

